# Best 80# compound bow?



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm wanting to get an 80# bow for my next bow. I have a 70# bow right now that my uncle gave me, but it's about 20 years old now. Save me the "80# isn't necessary". I know it's not necessary, but neither is 70, or 60, or 50. You can kill deer with the legal minimum. I want an 80# bow for the same reason someone would want a 50 pound bow over a 40 pound bow. I just want people's opinions, preferably backed up with reasons, as to what the best 80# bow is. My main concerns are durability and reliability. Last thing I want to deal with is breaking a limb or something stupid like that.

I plan to shoot a lot of different models before I decide which one to go after, but I figure I'd gather info to formulate a starting point.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Insanity. Good luck shooting a lot of models. Few people are gonna have an 80# in stock. I say insanity cause I'm biased.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

Ok I can speak on this cause I love 80# bows! No question the Bowtech Invasion feels like 70# and its a bone crusher! I was shooting a 400 grain arrow like 325 fps! Insane I am building another one!


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

You can probably contact any bow company and they will make you one for a price! Doubt you will find very many on the rack ! Reason is! No point!! You can pretty much kill anything on this planet with a 65# bow!! The rest is all ego!!!


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

Goodluck shooting 80 lbs. You will most likely only find 70 lb models and have to choose from them. Most dealers won't stock 80 lbs because they don't move off the shelves as fast. IMO I would look at the bowtech invasion or insanity.


----------



## onan629 (Dec 19, 2010)

Hoyt carbon spyder turbo


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

booner said:


> You can probably contact any bow company and they will make you one for a price! Doubt you will find very many on the rack ! Reason is! No point!! You can pretty much kill anything on this planet with a 65# bow!! The rest is all ego!!!


It's not ego for me, but physics. I also plan to shoot some gnarly home made broad heads that will be significantly heftier than what you buy in the store. Take full advantage of the extra power from the bow.


----------



## fxdwgkd (Oct 6, 2009)

Just another guy with little mans syndrome..jk


I was seriously contemplating getting my MR5 IN 80 but didnt want to buy new arrows to shoot. I had just ordered two dozen gt's in the spring. I think whatever you get you will have to order. Not many shops will have 80's for you to shoot. There are several guys on here that love shooting 80, maybe they can give you more info.


----------



## ssrhythm (Jul 11, 2007)

I shot an 83# elite z-28 for years and loved it until some pos methhead stole it. Elite has the easiest, kindest draw cycles out there on their old Z28 and the Hunter, and the valley and letoff is ridiculous. They have always had the 80 lb option. Try them out before you buy anything.


----------



## LAXJ (Apr 22, 2011)

If I were looking to go 80, I would definately look at the hoyt carbon lineup. I dont have any experience with 80# bows, but Cameron Hanes has been shooting 80# hoyts for years and seems to be working good for him.


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

And when you don't shoot 80# its cause your a baby back! I swear half the people on here just have to say stuff because they don't agree. Geez -- he asked what bow nothing more. Move on with the nonsense!


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> Ok I can speak on this cause I love 80# bows! No question the Bowtech Invasion feels like 70# and its a bone crusher! I was shooting a 400 grain arrow like 325 fps! Insane I am building another one!


Whats your draw length?


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> Whats your draw length?


28" Trust me its dead on with the specs and IBO...


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

OCHO505 said:


> 28" Trust me its dead on with the specs and IBO...


I wasnt gonna question, just curious. My insanity shoots a 411 grn axis @320fps. 28" draw also.


----------



## booner (Mar 20, 2004)

OCHO505 said:


> And when you don't shoot 80# its cause your a baby back! I swear half the people on here just have to say stuff because they don't agree. Geez -- he asked what bow nothing more. Move on with the nonsense!


OK! Use to be Jennings or PSE made a bow up to 150# ! Wanna be stout !! Do it right!! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

iceman14 said:


> I wasnt gonna question, just curious. My insanity shoots a 411 grn axis @320fps. 28" draw also.


Thats wicked fast! I was just on alert from all the listed comments! My thing is my 73# Destroyer feels damn near same on draw! But it may make sense with 12 fps faster on IBO still way fast!


----------



## OCHO505 (May 27, 2010)

booner said:


> OK! Use to be Jennings or PSE made a bow up to 150# ! Wanna be stout !! Do it right!! GEEZ!!!!!!!!!


Done wasting my time Bone-Er...


----------



## Kills meals (Nov 13, 2013)

Azaral said:


> It's not ego for me, but physics. I also plan to shoot some gnarly home made broad heads that will be significantly heftier than what you buy in the store. Take full advantage of the extra power from the bow.


What? You don't make any sense, good bye.


----------



## mikehoyme (Nov 3, 2012)

I shoot an 83 pound MR7, I settled on it because it was my favorite bow that I shot at 70, no one stocks 80 pounders in Iowa. Sadly that bow is no longer an option for a new bow. If I was going to buy any of the 2014 bows that I have shot it would be a Carbon Sypder.

There is also the frankenbow option, I'm going to build one next summer that I want to get around 90.


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow lots of cry babies in here....

Its really like buying any other bow, just 80lbs instead. I would shoot all the bows you can that are offered in 80lbs at 70lbs since thats what is typically available in store, then order your favorite in 80lbs. Granted I know 80lbs can be a whole new monster since any imperfections in draw cycle are magnified, but I think its your best bet!


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

ssrhythm said:


> I shot an 83# elite z-28 for years and loved it until some pos methhead stole it. Elite has the easiest, kindest draw cycles out there on their old Z28 and the Hunter, and the valley and letoff is ridiculous. They have always had the 80 lb option. Try them out before you buy anything.


Xs 2 my 82# Z28 was a dream to draw loved that bow! Never shoulda sold it


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I have an 84 pound element and it shoots like a dream and is hell on hogs...


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Most of the Hoyt compounds can be ordered with an 80 lb draw. 
Back in the day (maybe 25 years ago) I was shooting a Hoyt Spectra with the limbs buried at 88 pounds. The big advantage to me was being able to shoot a heavier arrow and still keep the speed up.


----------



## Azaral (Sep 2, 2013)

Kills meals said:


> What? You don't make any sense, good bye.


Bye. Makes sense if you think about it.


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

my #80 CPXL has to be my favorite so far, I am looking forward to my #80 Carbon 34 too.


----------



## completepassthru (Feb 3, 2008)

An 80# Obsession. I set up an 80# Knightmare for a customer and he loves it and raved about how easy it drew compared to his other bow.

At 30/80 , 446gr. arrow, with peep/loop it shot 325fps with a smooth, smooth draw.

I would bet the new Evolution in 80# would be the ticket too.

Do yourself a favor and shoot one of the Obsessions before you buy.


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

Im in the market for an 80# to. I called on an Insanity at my local dealer and she told me she couldn't get one. I need to call another shop because she didnt even call and see.


----------



## MiStickSlinger (Mar 15, 2013)

Love both my strother bows in 80, easton fmj 300s and 534 grains of killing power


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

josh_bovaird said:


> Im in the market for an 80# to. I called on an Insanity at my local dealer and she told me she couldn't get one. I need to call another shop because she didnt even call and see.


There are limbs in the classifieds right now. They cant get one cause theyre gonna be discontinued


----------



## mihaun (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a 80# Obsession Knightmare on order ;-) which I'm hoping will be fun to shoot. If one can judge by the Lethal Force II (same cams as Knightmare) it'll be smooth to draw, quiet and dead in the hand. My LF has also such a nice valley that you almost have to push it before it goes. I've shot a friend's Invasion CPX and it's louder (to my ears) and its eager to take off which might be a problem when you have 80# waiting on you...


----------



## 64220511473out! (Jun 3, 2012)

To be followed by the "Anyone know a good shoulder surgeon?" thread.


----------



## rlsbowhunt (Aug 12, 2012)

84 lb mr6 and 92 lb high country revolt both great bows


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

Azaral said:


> I'm wanting to get an 80# bow for my next bow. I have a 70# bow right now that my uncle gave me, but it's about 20 years old now. Save me the "80# isn't necessary". I know it's not necessary, but neither is 70, or 60, or 50. You can kill deer with the legal minimum. I want an 80# bow for the same reason someone would want a 50 pound bow over a 40 pound bow. I just want people's opinions, preferably backed up with reasons, as to what the best 80# bow is. My main concerns are durability and reliability. Last thing I want to deal with is breaking a limb or something stupid like that.
> 
> I plan to shoot a lot of different models before I decide which one to go after, but I figure I'd gather info to formulate a starting point.


If I ever get a 80lb bow again it will be without a doubt a MR6!


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

Everyone will say you don't need to shoot 80, but if you can do it...and get a well tuned setup....it is an advantage, no question about it. Faster, flatter shooting, harder hitting. Delivering more energy down range equals better penetration and higher chance of a kill.

Its hard to say what is best, but I'm partial to Hoyt, since they put their products through their paces. Not to say that other manufacturers don't also build durable bows, but Hoyt boasts 1500 dry fires before failure on their top of the line limbs. That impressive enough to me, and why I chose to go with a Hoyt. I have an Element and now a Carbon Spyder, and 90% of what I do is back country hunting. Lots of hiking, lots of harsh weather, carrying the bow through thick and thin all day long. Truly, an aluminum riser is probably more durable than carbon if you want to go around smacking things with it, but carbon has never given me a problem.

Top of the line durability with 80lb limbs, I would choose a Hoyt Faktor for an aluminum riser or Hoyt Carbon Spyder for a carbon riser. The new Z5 cams are an improvement over the RKT, otherwise go with an aluminum Spyder.

However, if this is your first new bow in 20 years....you are in for a treat. Everything is going to feel amazing compared to the bow you have been shooting. My suggestion would still be too shoot as many different as possible to get a feel. Even if you only get to try a 70lb limb they will be comparable in feel to the same bow in an 80, other than draw weight. Every cam pulls differently, they all have different peak and valleys, back walls etc. Axle length will play a role in comfort with the string angle. Shoot them with your eyes closed if you can to get a better feel. Good luck!


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

charvey9 said:


> Everyone will say you don't need to shoot 80!


 It absolutely drives me nuts when people tell others what they need and don't need! Your absolutely right!


----------



## mzw (Mar 11, 2012)

I had a hoyt spider turbo in 80#.that's a great 80lb bow I'm sure the 2014 hoyts are as well.nothing wrong with shooting 80# its all about k.e.to me when it comes to killing an animal with a bow as long as your shooting ability isn't bothered there is no such thing as overkill.I'd say the primes would be sick at 80 but g5 won't do 80 believe me I begged.


----------



## charvey9 (Mar 3, 2013)

TheTracker said:


> It absolutely drives me nuts when people tell others what they need and don't need! Your absolutely right!


Shoot as high as you can! Don't be afraid to back off a little if you have tuning problems though. Sometimes just going down a pound or two can make all the difference when trying to get your broadheads to group at long distances.


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Dec 1, 2010)

PSE Omen Pro


----------



## clafountain2 (Nov 7, 2010)

PSE if you're looking for speed and power why not a 80# Omen or new DNA?


----------



## Fulldraw1972 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am shooting an Elite Answer with 80 lb limbs. Very very smooth draw. It feels like your pulling 70 to 75 lbs. The bow is cranking out 440 grain arrows at 316fps. 

Elites warranty/hunt guarantee is one of the best in the business. Lifetime warranty on the bow and if your on a big hunt somewhere in the world the will have a bow to your exact same specs as yours the next day so you can finish your hunt. 

I went on a 5 week hunt this past fall in Ne, Co and Utah. The first day of the hunt I noticed some cracks in my top limb. After talking to Elite I chose to have them over night a set of limbs to me. Instead of having them send me a bow set up to finish my hunt. I was back hunting by 4 pm the day after discovering my limb was cracked. 

Like others have said not many 80 lb bows on the shelf so shoot a 70 over and take a gamble on the 80 lb limbs. 

Elite don't have the Answer this year. They have the Energy 32 and Energy 35.


----------



## westtexas arche (Apr 11, 2012)

Buy a high country bow. They have 80#. They are superfast. I am very happy with mine. I will keep shooting 80# as long as I can. The arrow trajectory is flatter at longer distances and that is a good thing out here in West Texas. Go to their website www.highcountryarchery.net. No I am not a salesman for them. I just really like their products. Compare prices and you will see the price difference.


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a brand new Mathews Monster Safari with 85# limbs that pushes IBO arrows at a chrono'd 356 FPS. Please fill free to contact me if your interested in purchasing it.


----------



## westtexas arche (Apr 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention, high country bows are warranted down to 3 grains per inch compared to most others that are only warranted to 5 grains per inch. Bottom line is what price can you afford. From reading all the posts on here, it seems like you now have quite a few models to choose from. Now its up to you to find a dealer and shoot some of them and see what you like best that is in your price range. Good Luck.


----------



## Huntin Hard (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm considering 80 on my new bow. I can handle my 73 lb destroyer pretty easy right now. I don't see a problem with it if your comfortable and not sky drawing it.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

I have an 80# Matrix G3, its plenty fast and I have put arrows through both scapula's of a doe this year, blew through both legs, and just plain broke a lot of bones and had absolutely no problem with it!

Good luck on whatever you decide on, but enjoy the extra power! I would suggest looking at Hoyt too, but of course that is a biased opinion


----------



## nojreyd (Oct 1, 2008)

For price point and availability you might want to consider a bowtech guardian or commander. Seems like there were quite a few floating around with 80# limbs and they IBO pretty fast (320-330 fps). I'm biased because I still shoot my guardian and love it. 

I don't understand why people are fussing. I'm not a big person (5'9", 165lbs), and I shot 70# for some years, and now I am shooting about 63# comfortably with my guardian. A larger/stronger person would have no problem drawing 80-85 pounds I would think. If I could draw and shoot 80# as comfortably as my 63# setup, I would in an instant. No sense in giving away power and speed as long as you don't sacrifice your ability to draw smoothly. That being said...I have sat late season with my bow. You sit 3 hours at 0-5 degrees F, and then try to draw your bow back...well...63# starts to feel like 85#!!! 

For my next build with a newer bow I will likely venture up in the poundage again (maybe 68-70). Hoping mostly to push heavier arrows the same speed.


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

nojreyd said:


> That being said...I have sat late season with my bow. You sit 3 hours at 0-5 degrees F, and then try to draw your bow back...well...63# starts to feel like 85#!!!


TRUTH! Lol, sometimes it gets to the point where I'm like "$%*!...I hope a dear DOESN'T walk out in front of me cuz I'd be SHORT"


----------



## josh_bovaird (Sep 17, 2010)

Spider-Assassin said:


> TRUTH! Lol, sometimes it gets to the point where I'm like "$%*!...I hope a dear DOESN'T walk out in front of me cuz I'd be SHORT"


You guys need a heater body suit and you wont have to worry about being cold.


----------



## Spider-Assassin (Jan 31, 2012)

josh_bovaird said:


> You guys need a heater body suit and you wont have to worry about being cold.


QQ. I wish. I'd love one. I'm always taking donations :becky:


----------



## rynei (Nov 5, 2013)

Cameron Hanes just got a Hoyt Faktor that has 90 lb limbs, if u want 80 then get 80, don't let people talk you out of it


----------



## rustydog32 (Nov 9, 2009)

elite


----------



## timothymattson (Jun 19, 2013)

My son has 80 limbs on his Mathews MR7. It actually is not a bad a draw as I thought. If your a short ATA guy, check out TNT bows, you can get 70 - 100 pounds limbs for them.
Good luck. BTW, post up your hoame made broadheads on the DIY, love to see them.


----------



## Rickjr (Sep 23, 2013)

All hoyt's have the 80# option I believe. get the charger...super nice bow and fast for less than $550


----------



## Heavy hoyt man (Oct 26, 2013)

Well I have a 90lb limbs on my hoyt and watched it get dry fired 2 times in one drunken night cause my buddy's felt strong that night. Ha still good to go. Now that's a good bow if you ask me. Good luck


----------



## TN_Shooter (Oct 18, 2013)

booner said:


> You can probably contact any bow company and they will make you one for a price! Doubt you will find very many on the rack ! Reason is! No point!! You can pretty much kill anything on this planet with a 65# bow!! The rest is all ego!!!


Idk why people like you like to knock on guys drawing anything above 70#. I've seen a few of you knock on guys like cam hands and regular joe hunters for the higher poundage and I don't get it. I would make a safe bet that guys like you, if you've hunted with a rifle, have probably used a larger caliber than what you need to, to kill whatever game (probably a deer) you are hunting. Some of us CAN and WILL buy a bow that shoots 80#. Why? Because of a few reasons. First off, when has 'slow' ever been fun in anything? So faster is more fun. Second, some of us may be hunting larger game like a bear and want an absolute pass through to kill the bear (or whatever other animal) as quickly as possible. Third, some of us may not be hunting on our rears in a tree stand and will be stalking and may be pushing further range of shot therefore needing a further effective range. Fourth, faster means further target shooting. Fifth, maybe someone wants to practice at the heavier weight that way when they use their lighter poundage bow they can hold draw for days especially being in a tree stand in backwood. And lastly, and again, because we CAN. Its not an ego thing. Im sure I can safely speak for all that none of us are standing next to the freeway with our bow holding a sign that says "I SHOOT 80#'s EVERYONE!!!". Theres nothing on our bows that advertise the poundage so people aren't gonna know how heavy the draw is unless you tell them. Im sure theres plenty more reasons to shoot heavier poundage than what I listed but I'm hoping thats enough for you to get the point that the "80# community" (haha) isn't trying to make the 65# drawers feels weak or bad. I shoot all sorts of calibers with my guns (5.56, .308, 30-30, 30-06, 338, etc), so why can't people shoot "big" draw weights??? To call it ego is nothing but ignorant. Case closed.


----------



## TN_Shooter (Oct 18, 2013)

I shoot a Hoyt Spyder 30 in 70#'s with 475gr FMJ's. I forgot how fast its shooting, but I ordered the Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo in 80# because after pulling back on 70# for a few months, adding 10 more pounds isn't going to be hard at all, me caring about my fitness helps with that too. I shot the Hoyt Carbon Spyder 30 and man did that bow shoot WELL. I can tell a BIG difference between the aluminum riser I shoot and that riser. So much more quiet and I did not feel hardly any hand shock. Hoyt was right about the Carbon Spyders not being "Catalog" bows. Because the numbers aren't too different from last years Spyder line, but man does the bow feel a whole lot different. I would point you toward Hoyt. Ive heard nothing but great things about the bows. THe only bad things I ever hear about with Hoyt is their customer service. But their bows are solid so I don't think Ill ever be meeting customer service haha. Im also upgrading to 80#'s because I will be hunting bear in canada in the spring so I wanna make sure those bears don't have much time to find me after I send an arrow through them. Ill be shooting FMJ 300 28" arrows with Muzzy broad heads 100gr. Good luck and make sure you go shoot the bows in person. I can pretty much guarantee you that you're not gonna find an 80# on the shelf. That poundage is special order since most hunters are out of shape.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Wanna get rid of that spyder 30?


----------



## TN_Shooter (Oct 18, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Wanna get rid of that spyder 30?


Hmmm idk, haven't really thought about that before haha. My original plan was to use it up in the tree given its a 30" a2a. But you may have me thinking haha. I do want to get rid of the Chill though.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

TN_Shooter said:


> Hmmm idk, haven't really thought about that before haha. My original plan was to use it up in the tree given its a 30" a2a. But you may have me thinking haha. I do want to get rid of the Chill though.


Well, if you decide to let it go, keep me in mind. #2 cam?


----------



## TN_Shooter (Oct 18, 2013)

iceman14 said:


> Well, if you decide to let it go, keep me in mind. #2 cam?


I will for sure will! Once I get my carbon in it may help me make a decision. And i guess its not coming in until the end of the month. Its the 3.2 cam.


----------



## j470 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'd shoot 80 on my spyder 30. Its a shooter.


----------



## ChadWhit (Aug 19, 2013)

'13 Elite hunter.

Butter..just butter.


----------



## TheTracker (Sep 11, 2009)

I had a MR6 in 80lbs and it was a beast! Great Bow and I miss it!


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

Azaral said:


> It's not ego for me, but physics.* I also plan to shoot some gnarly home made broad heads that will be significantly heftier than what you buy in the store.* Take full advantage of the extra power from the bow.


Good luck with reinventing the wheel.... always amused at the "gnarly" term:gossip::chortle:!! Compensating a bit are we....??


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

Heavy hoyt man said:


> Well I have a 90lb limbs on my hoyt and watched it get *dry fired 2 times in one drunken night *cause my buddy's felt strong that night. Ha still good to go. Now that's a good bow if you ask me. Good luck


Cringe,... followed by nut-kick,.... twice!!:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## Dukslayer26 (Sep 8, 2012)

Lyncher68 said:


> Wow lots of cry babies in here....
> 
> Its really like buying any other bow, just 80lbs instead. I would shoot all the bows you can that are offered in 80lbs at 70lbs since thats what is typically available in store, then order your favorite in 80lbs. Granted I know 80lbs can be a whole new monster since any imperfections in draw cycle are magnified, but I think its your best bet!


Reason people cry and say someone doesn't need an 80# bow is because they themselves, can't even pull back a 70# bow. I bet every guy complaining shoots a single cam bow with 80% Let off.


----------



## shank'em (Jul 17, 2011)

I would have to say try as many as you can before you pull the trigger on one, some bows at higher poundage get loud, string/cable eaters, axel and or cam benders, if it were me I would go with one of the newer hoyts, they are built like tanks! Can honestly say I've never had a seconds trouble out of a heavy draw hoyt. I've had a lot of that happen thru the years...... Back when I was full of piss and vinegar 20+ years ago several of my buddies and myself shot high poundage for speed and KE, my personal heaviest poundage bow was a Pearson spoiler cam, @ 30" DL Bottomed out at 94# shooting 27-1/2" 2413 aluminum logs off of a 4" overdraw, speed was only around 290 ish..... 

Now..... I'm shooting 69# Mr6, 385 gr blackeagles @ 321fps 

I still have an 82# pse that I shoot a few shots a week to keep in shape with and it makes drawing that 69# monster a breeze. 

I have collected and kept a lot of bows from all the major bow companies over the years and I have to say there is just something in my blood about shooting 80+# bows, and being caught in the middle on size @ 235# & 6'-1/2" tall its not little man syndrome or a macho thing, just fun. 

My all time fave 80# bow was an Oneida Strike Eagle, I'm pretty sure it would have won hands down the loudest bow ever produced! Lol


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks for starting this thread. 
I am considering a heavy bow for a cape buffalo hunt. I have 980 grain arrow/broadhead and need something to launch it. 
My Drenalin LD at 72# gets it to 200 FPS.


----------



## Nomad022 (Jun 9, 2012)

df06 said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> I am considering a heavy bow for a cape buffalo hunt. I have *980 grain arrow/broadhead* and need something to launch it.
> My Drenalin LD at 72# gets it to 200 FPS.


:set1_thinking::set1_thinking::set1_thinking:Might consider an older Hoyt Vector Turbo for launching javelins,...:wink: From what I understand you could acquire limbs at any poundage you desire in 5# increments. I'm guessing a 70ish HVT might, just might get you into the 225-230 range;....80# maybe 245-255? Call Hoyt CS and they could spec it out for you.... nice folks!


----------



## John Wayne (Dec 27, 2006)

I would look into the Speed bows. PSE Omen, APA King Cobra, Monster 5, 

I really like the APA bows here lately. they have the the new Mamba 5 that is advertised at 348 70# at 28". Might be worth checking out if you can get 80# limbs for that. 

But i have found that the "speed bows" really like the heave arrows. 

Levi


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

I had an 80# alpha burner. That bow was a speed machine. Over ibo...


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

seiowabow said:


> I had an 80# alpha burner. That bow was a speed machine. Over ibo...


Was it fairly quiet on the shot? Heavier than IBO minimum weight arrow?


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

It wasn't too bad sound wise. Yes it was around 350ibo with a 450 grn arrow


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

I shoot an 80 lb Elite Pure which has a real smooth draw. I also have a 31" draw, so I get 326 fps and heavy arrows to boot. Do I need 80 lbs? No, but I enjoy shooting the heavy bows. I will be letting her go soon for an 80 lb E35. Black riser and snow limbs. Don't let anyone tell you not to shoot what you want.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Get you an 80lb insanity and move draw stop 1/2 longer that what you set the draw module at and you will be holding around 10lb!! its awesome


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

If you want a bow that's fast and hard to hold back with a 70% letoff get a dna or omen. If you want a bow that's faster than the dna and holds 80-90% letoff the insanity is the only way to go IMO. I had 80lb monster 6, 80lb mr5 , 80lb carbon element and a 70lb omen max. My latest is bowtech insanity and the adjustability and letoff is unreal compared to the others. I know some like to hold a lot of weight but if you are one ones like myself that likes heavy poundage bows and high letoff try the insanity!!


----------



## pseprincess85 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have a 80# insanity and love it when I first drew it back it surprised me and I thought there was no way that is 80# felt more like. 70#


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Azaral said:


> I'm wanting to get an 80# bow for my next bow. I have a 70# bow right now that my uncle gave me, but it's about 20 years old now. Save me the "80# isn't necessary"..


threads that ask "Whats the BEST ......." are unnecessary 

their is no "BEST BOW" nor is their any best poundage..... and no one can tell YOU whats the best bow for you....

How much do you want to spend on a bow is a more reasonable point to start,


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

Slow guys .jk just shot my 29" 83lb xforce hf 6 through an AT approved chrono (f1 shooting chrono) and it shot a 410gr arrow 355fps .same arrow through a pro chrono it only get 346fps.i have a f1 on order . I have 6 bows that range from 83-93lbs and if you can shoot them accurately there is no reason not shoot as heavy as possible .


iceman14 said:


> I wasnt gonna question, just curious. My insanity shoots a 411 grn axis @320fps. 28" draw also.


----------



## 0nepin (Sep 16, 2009)

To the op 80lb 07 xforce hf 6 would be my first choice followed closely by a 80lb evo.


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

ssrhythm said:


> I shot an 83# elite z-28 for years and loved it until some pos methhead stole it. Elite has the easiest, kindest draw cycles out there on their old Z28 and the Hunter, and the valley and letoff is ridiculous. They have always had the 80 lb option. Try them out before you buy anything.


I had a 2013 elite hunter at 80lbs. Very smooth draw. Still wasn't the fastest bow but it held its own and was a very easy drawing bow.


----------



## stockcarkid3 (Mar 10, 2005)

Pseprincess85 is that insanity the same one u PM bullcity saying u wanted 525 to his door then u vanished and want respond to any PM?? Glad to see your still alive. All you had to say was u changed your mind, but you decided to ignore!! Thats Mature!!


----------



## rsully661 (Apr 9, 2010)

Just had a customer pick up his #80 energy 35 , let me shoot it a few times while tuning it and it really was a dream for draw cycle and let off , never did chrono it but boy was it fast and quiet , way better draw cycle and shot then my old carbon element rkt #80 . I definetly recommend if you can draw #80 smoothly then do it and a big that a boy your way ,


----------



## pattersonj11 (Jul 27, 2012)

Only 80 lb bow I have shot was a bottomed out Monster Accelerate. Whew.....she was a tough one.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

Man, that's like asking what the best 450 horsepower car is...


----------



## df06 (Jun 9, 2007)

Anyone have an 80# Hoyt faktor or spyder that they can discuss here?


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

A Hoyt alphaburner with fuel cams at 80 lbs will flat out smoke arrows. Second choice for me would be an Invasion,. If draw cycle matters then the burner and fuel cams. Another all around choice would be an E32 from Elite. Not as fast as the Invasion but a whole lot easier on the draw cycle.


----------



## Alpha Burnt (Sep 12, 2005)

Boonerbrad said:


> A Hoyt alphaburner with fuel cams at 80 lbs will flat out smoke arrows. Second choice for me would be an Invasion,. If draw cycle matters then the burner and fuel cams. Another all around choice would be an E32 from Elite. Not as fast as the Invasion but a whole lot easier on the draw cycle.


Can you post draw length, arrow weight, poundage and chrony results?


----------



## ChadWhit (Aug 19, 2013)

moog5050 said:


> I had a 2013 elite hunter at 80lbs. Very smooth draw. Still wasn't the fastest bow but it held its own and was a very easy drawing bow.


quiet too


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

0nepin said:


> Slow guys .jk just shot my 29" 83lb xforce hf 6 through an AT approved chrono (f1 shooting chrono) and it shot a 410gr arrow 355fps .same arrow through a pro chrono it only get 346fps.i have a f1 on order . I have 6 bows that range from 83-93lbs and if you can shoot them accurately there is no reason not shoot as heavy as possible .


Thats unnecessary.


----------



## vortec 1 (Jan 3, 2011)

If you want to shoot 80lbs then more power to ya!! My son who's 26 shoot's plenty of deer with his 80lb High Country Speedpro X10 and it's probably the fastest bow in it's class and they should have it in stock. That bow is a killing machine!!


----------



## douglasadams (May 17, 2016)

Mathews McPherson Monster Wake 80lbs
Mathews Safari 85 lbs.


----------



## shaffer88 (Dec 3, 2007)

I shoot an e32 70#, buddy bought 80# e35 and that is smooth shooting machine


----------



## DB444 (Feb 20, 2009)

Who wants it?

Monster Safari with 85# limbs currently with 29" cams but you can get cams out to 31"

It's all dressed in red currently.


----------



## carcus (Dec 10, 2005)

I shot 80 pound hoyts for years, dropped down to 70 lbs for elk and moose and 60 for deer and black bears. If your your rotator cuffs can handle it, giver


----------



## Ecoprovider (Jul 23, 2018)

Old AF post- but the modern answer is 80lb Prime Centergy Hybrid. Superb draw, limb stops, ABSOLUTE TAC-DRIVER and chrony calls in a 440gn arrow at 320fps.

...I am still waiting for my McPherson safari to come in though.


----------

